# anyone been to centre parcs sherwood forest?



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Does it have a gym? Going there tomorrow for 4 days. I lokked on the website, but it just said there was a 'fitness suite'. Set off my alarm bells.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I went years back and dont remember it having a gym. Bl00dy expensive 4 days away i bet!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah I go every year, the gym is cack sorry pal, shoulder press machine and chest press, and cables that's it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I went years back and dont remember it having a gym. Bl00dy expensive 4 days away i bet!


yup! especially after christmas.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I went years ago, I seem to recall there being a fitness suite so I took my gear hoping to get a couple of sessions in. It was tiny and had 95% cardio equipment in and cost something ridiculous so I didn't bother, just went for loads of bike rides instead. Personally I'd take a pair of dumbbells with me if I go again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

powerhousepeter said:


> Yeah I go every year, the gym is cack sorry pal, shoulder press machine and chest press, and cables that's it


i suspected as much! :sad:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

K-Rod said:


> I went years ago, I seem to recall there being a fitness suite so I took my gear hoping to get a couple of sessions in. It was tiny and had 95% cardio equipment in and cost something ridiculous so I didn't bother, just went for loads of bike rides instead. Personally I'd take a pair of dumbbells with me if I go again.


Or just have a few days rest? lol


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wondering if you could tell me how you post your own questions on this site only know how to reply to someone else's post's.No it abit of a random question to your post.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Or just have a few days rest? lol


That's true, although it's sometimes nice to get away from the kids bickering :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BRADLEY7 said:


> Just wondering if you could tell me how you post your own questions on this site only know how to reply to someone else's post's.No it abit of a random question to your post.


I think you need a minimum number of posts before you can stard a new thread mate. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

K-Rod said:


> That's true, although it's sometimes nice to get away from the kids bickering :lol:


taking the bickering kids with us!


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok mate cheer's for reply ..


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

chilli said:


> taking the bickering kids with us!


I meant leave the bickering kids in the lodge whilst I nip out to the gym. We don't tend to leave our kids at home whilst the wife and I go on holiday. Then again.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been once and it was very expensie and poop. I got round it by hiring a bike and cycling like fury round the forests...and doing a bit of swimming...better than nothing...I have to balance by saying one of my friends went to one of the bigger ones and she said it was great and facilities were good...so I guess it depends which one...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup! Loved it but was major expensive to eat n drink or do pretty much anything there. We stayed in the chalets


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chalets are lovely, everything is expensive and the food places are the usual chain sh1te. You can drive to a supermarket though and load up with your own stuff and cook yourself some proper grub.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We went last summer and the whole family loved it. As said you need to take your own food as its expensive inside the park but all in all a great holiday. My only issue was teenagers being a little silly on the bikes, one almost ran my son over.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd bring some food and drinks rather than buy their overpriced tat! If your bring the kids and want to fed the wildlife then buy the food before you go.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Took the kids a couple of times, plenty to do, although we spent as much as going abroad. Nice if you get the weather.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The small supermarket there is priced similar to a Tesco Express, and the restaurants are a simiLar price to high street chains.

Stop moaning, you cheap [email protected] :lol:

We take the kids every year, going to the one at Winfell early next month, about £290 for 4 nights, so hardly a rip off.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been to the elveden forest one before, but not the sherwood forest one. I really like it. Plus, one of our girls is disabled and it's great for disabled kids. Think my training may take a hit though!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Went to Elveden Forest one a very long time ago but since then we only use Longleat.

Gotta say we love it. My youngest is already pestering to go this year. It's not the cheapest holiday but it meets our needs and matches our interests. The parc market isn't extortionate. We take some food with us but usually eat either lunch or dinner out each day. The gym is quite basic and was very busy when we last went. Went to some classes and found them good.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Been to Sherwood forest centre parcs a few times and it is nice. Bloody rip off but hey! Once went on a bike ride at Sherwood Pines and me and my mate decided to see if we could ride into centre parcs to go for a swim and some food after. And no one stopped us at the entrance!

So if you fancy a free day there, just park near by and ride in! :rolleye:


----------

